# Intensivkurs im Raum Bochum



## Whitey (21. August 2008)

hi, ich will mit 3 Kollegen jetzt im September den Fischereischein machen, aber am liebsten in einem Intenivkurs an zwei Wochenenden, da wir alle 4 Azubis sind und ich z.b. auch desöfteren von der Firma aus unterwegs bin für eine Woche oder länger. In meiner umgebung gibt es zwar den Kurs als angebot, aber dann Donnerstags von 19-21 uhr und Sonntags von 10-13 uhr. Ich will aber eigentlich nichts verpassen deswegen dachte ich mir zwei Wochenenden kann ich mir besser freihalten als 2 Monate lang 2 tage in der Woche. 
Über ein paar addressen würde ich mich freuend.


p.s. Also raum Bochum heisst, das wir auch nach Essen oder Dortmund fahren würden. 

Petri Heil Felix


----------

